# BBC Prom Night



## ClassicalBoy (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone watch this because i do!
I love listening to this orchestra, I was wondering what you think about this show...
Let me know any pieces that you heard played by them which you think they did best!
(I dont know where to put this so i put it here)


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

Here dude!
That was cool
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2010/whatson/1408.shtml#prom39


----------



## ClassicalBoy (Aug 15, 2010)

^
funny thing i was just watching that episode :l


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

ClassicalBoy said:


> ^
> funny thing i was just watching that episode :l


Time to purchase the CDs dude....
http://www.talkclassical.com/6250-bach-symphonic-transcriptions.html


----------

